# Found an original Billiken Frankenstein



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

After building up and painting 2 recasts, before I knew that story, I won an auction on ebay for this original Billiken. I cannot believe the detail on this beautiful model! If you have been duped by recast sellers do yourself a favor and try to find an original. They're expensive but well worth it. I'm still on the lookout for an original Horizon Frankie but I'll have to wait until my wife calms down before I can buy one. Thanks fellow modelers for all the encouragement and guidance. I'll post pis as I progress on this model.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now that's nice Frankiefreak. So how much did you end up paying for him? I actually got mine from Mike USA Billiken way back in 1990 for something like $65 I think.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankiefreak said:


> ...I'll post pis as I progress on this model.:thumbsup:


 Say *WHAT??!?*


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Frankiefreak, all I can say is good on you, mate. The Billiken Frankenstein is considered by many to be the pinnacle of Frankenstein kits with the Horizon as a close second. There are some sculpts I like a little better but that’s another story completely.

You can’t go wrong with an original of this kit. Can’t wait to see what you do with it. And kudos to you for going with an original.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I don't blame your wife for being upset, if you're the one who just bought that on eBay for $130.00. It's frackin' PLASTIC people... You know? Plastic?


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Why the need to rain on his parade?  

And by the way, $130 is a really good price for an original Billiken Franky.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Not trying to rain on anything. Just completely amazed. My wife would be upset too. I wouldn't blame her. Really good price, huh? You can have 'em all.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I know, I know... I'm mean spirited and outspoken. I'm the same way in person. Certain things just baffle me. But hey, if it's worth it to _you_, then that's all that counts.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Cool beans. I think I paid $200 for one of these, then found an eBay "buy it now" for $100 and jumped on it. I thought I got a bargain on that one, even though it had been trimmed. I traded the first one to John Ulakovic of Janus for a Barrymore Hyde kit, which retailed for about $150 at the time.

Sometime after that I found an eBay "lot" of built and painted kits, unidentified, for a very low price. Maybe in the 20s. The photos revealed a couple of less-popular Horizon kits (Dracula and the Bride of Frankenstein) and a Billiken Frankie. Grabbed that. Repainted the Bride for my daughters. Sold Drac very cheap. Stripped the paint off Frankie and got $85 for him, despite the lack of box or instructions.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Sweet!! Can't wait to see what you do with him! I've seen this for alot higher on e-bay.
$130 bucks isn't bad....but then again...I'm not married!

Later,

Sir Ben the Single


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chinxy said:


> I actually got mine from Mike USA Billiken way back in 1990 for something like $65 I think.


I got mine back in the day as well for $55. IMO it's the best sculpt of Karloff as the Monster in that scale. The Horizon kit is a very close second, but the sculpt on the Billiken kit is _slightly_ better/more accurate IMO.

Nicely done Frankiefreak! I look forward to seeing photos!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

kit-junkie said:


> I don't blame your wife for being upset, if you're the one who just bought that on eBay for $130.00. It's frackin' PLASTIC people... You know? Plastic?


Hey, I paid around $600 for the deluxe Dracula / Dracula's Bride model from Janus when it came out. Worth every penny - but not something I can do regularly!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done Frankiefreak!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
If you paid $130 you did pretty well. As these kits get rarer they appreciate in value- especially the short run high quality kits. We Aurora collectors know- we often pay hundreds of dollars for kits that were originally 98c !!!:drunk:
It's great that you're hunting down the original kits and you'll find that tracking them down for good prices is a big part of the fun. 
Happy hunting and I wish you well in your quest.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> I don't blame your wife for being upset, if you're the one who just bought that on eBay for $130.00. It's frackin' PLASTIC people... You know? Plastic?


......and the Mona Lisa is only canvas and oil paint...
and $100.00 bills are just paper...
Beauty and value are in the eye of the beholder....
and as Chris says, we Aurora collectors have paid hundreds and at times into the thousands for a rarity...
Some guys spend thousands on cars, sports, broads and booze, I know people who spend thousands on gambling (lotteries, etc...)....and at the end of the day have nothing to show for it...frankiefreak....at the end of the day ...you will still have this very cool kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Chinxy said:


> Now that's nice Frankiefreak. So how much did you end up paying for him? I actually got mine from Mike USA Billiken way back in 1990 for something like $65 I think.


Got him in a ebay auction for about $130. They are rare.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

kit-junkie said:


> I don't blame your wife for being upset, if you're the one who just bought that on eBay for $130.00. It's frackin' PLASTIC people... You know? Plastic?


I think that's about what my wife said, but getting back into the hobyy for the first time since I was a kid is exciting and fun and that's worth the price right there!:wave:


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Say *WHAT??!?*


I sometimes wish I hadn't dropped out of typing class in high school...I meant pics, as in pictures


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

frankiefreak said:


> I sometimes wish I hadn't dropped out of typing class in high school...I meant pics, as in pictures.


Oh, ah. I always wish I had taken a typing class back in high school - more girls there than in Shop and I'd be able to use more than two fingers when I'm using my computer now. 




mcdougall said:


> ......and the Mona Lisa is only canvas and oil paint...and $100.00 bills are just paper...


Well put, Mcdee! Kit-junkie certainly has a right to opine that _he_ wouldn't pay $130 for a model kit, but that doesn't make the rest of us nut jobs for finding that a fair price for an old, rare model kit that came in the box. And I say this, knowing how detrimental it would be to Mrs. McG's health (and subsequently, mine) if she got word that I had spent that much on a model: "Before you swing that cast iron frying pan, lemme explain, sweetie. Todd P. paid two hundred dollars for the same model, where I got mine for a hundred thirty bucks. That's a savings to _you_ of seventy - " PANNGGG!!! :drunk:


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> ......and the Mona Lisa is only canvas and oil paint...
> and $100.00 bills are just paper...
> Beauty and value are in the eye of the beholder....
> and as Chris says, we Aurora collectors have paid hundreds and at times into the thousands for a rarity...
> ...


Very well said, Mcdee!! We do at times spend a good deal on these models... but, as you said, at the end of the day we have something to show for it. You have to do it because you enjoy it... not because it might be worth a bunch of money some day! Obsession is probably in there somewhere! - Denis


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

You guys just married the wrong women!! LOL. My wife bought me the Janus vinyl Dracula, Werewolf of London, Man of a 1000 Faces and vinyl Hunchback kits the first year we went to Wonderfest in 2002. Ironically, she didn't live long enough to see me do any of them. She died in 2006. I didn't feel I was competent enough to take them on at the time.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> You guys just married the wrong women!! LOL. My wife bought me the Janus vinyl Dracula, Werewolf of London, Man of a 1000 Faces and vinyl Hunchback kits the first year we went to Wonderfest in 2002. Ironically, she didn't live long enough to see me do any of them. She died in 2006. I didn't feel I was competent enough to take them on at the time.


Bless her heart


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Billiken Frankie*

Hey guys. One thing that wasn't in the box with my kit was the intruction sheet. I can probably figure it out but does anyone have one? Thanks!

Michael


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Well done on the Billiken:thumbsup:,considering age and rarity of the kit and if still available inflation would certainly have taken it over $130, I built mine a long time ago and made a diorama very much in the style of the Mobius kit version,sold it through Forbidden Planet book shop in Glasgow,sorry I did that now,still have an Horizon one that I can build one of these days,its so easy to store the kits in box's one built .......now thats the problem,to the chap with the Janus Dracula nice paint job there on the Delux Dracula,I bought the standard version and only have the ticket with a promise of a certificate to follow but it never turned up,and its sitting in a box primed and waiting on the time I can get to it,
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

FLKitbuilder said:


> You guys just married the wrong women!! LOL. My wife bought me the Janus vinyl Dracula, Werewolf of London, Man of a 1000 Faces and vinyl Hunchback kits the first year we went to Wonderfest in 2002. Ironically, she didn't live long enough to see me do any of them. She died in 2006. I didn't feel I was competent enough to take them on at the time.


That is cool. I got my wife to buy me a LDRS rocket ship for Xmas 4 years ago and have hinted I would like the B Movie clock that Earthbound Studios just re-released. She doesn't mind too much what I spend on this hobby and rather enjoys tagging along to contests and Wonderfest. I do admit I don't always tell her everything I buy or what it costs but it is far cheaper than what many guys do for a hobby and keeps me around the house as well.

And FLKitBuilder, too bad this wasn't last year for Wonderfest as I drove up by myself and was looking for roommates. This year my wife is coming along again and so the car is a bit crowded with us and a load of models as well as having a cute roommate!

Bob K.


----------



## FalcignoArt.com (Dec 5, 2010)

Awesome score FF, as many have said, this is hands down the BEST Karloff Franky yer' ever going to find. Considering it's well over a decade old, that's a very decent price for an OOP MIB Billiken Franky kit.

As for the difference in original from the recast, well...anyone who appreciates & values quality usually is convinced after purchasing one original kit. Clearly you're hooked now.

When it comes to prices (and this one was really reasonably), I usually look at pre-paint statues as a way to justify it. The average 1/6 or 1/7th scale pre-paint is around $200. The sculpts are usually awesome, but the production quality and paintjobs usually SUCK.

So with that in mind, statue collectors buy Superheros that were manufactured in runs of 1,000- 10,000 and spend that kinda cash. GK collectors usually spend $1-150 dollars on an unbuilt sculpture. Paint it themselves because they enjoy it and end up with a uniquely finished statue that was only produced in a much smaller edition.

Looking at it that way, I don't see why $130 would be shocking to anyone.

-Mike


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

FalcignoArt.com said:


> Awesome score FF, as many have said, this is hands down the BEST Karloff Franky yer' ever going to find. Considering it's well over a decade old, that's a very decent price for an OOP MIB Billiken Franky kit.
> 
> As for the difference in original from the recast, well...anyone who appreciates & values quality usually is convinced after purchasing one original kit. Clearly you're hooked now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. It is an awesome sculpt with amazing detail. Another thing I now notice about the recasts is they are smaller and not truly 1/6 scale.
Don't know if you saw my post above about the instruction sheet. Do you know if these can be found? Thanks again.

Michael


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> we often pay [highlight]hundreds of dollars for kits that were originally 98c !!![/highlight] :drunk:


There needs to be a smiley with a bump on it's head.  :freak: :tongue:



kit-junkie said:


> Certain things just baffle me. But hey, *if it's worth it to you, then that's all that counts*.


^^^post #8 (after the initial shock wore off) :wave:

Hey! Maybe my Luminators kits will be collectible one day! WOW!! I'll be RICH!! *runs off to plan rest of life*


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

frankiefreak said:


> Hey guys. One thing that wasn't in the box with my kit was the intruction sheet. I can probably figure it out but does anyone have one? Thanks! Michael


I should have it somewhere. PM me your email address. I'll find it, scan it and send it to you.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Facto2 said:


> I should have it somewhere. PM me your email address. I'll find it, scan it and send it to you.


JOhn, let me know if you can't find it. I know where mine is. It's in my closet with all my Billiken boxes.

Now I have to say - my wife is a winner! Not only does she let me buy my kits but she bought me a Harley back in 2005. It was the smallest Harley they make. Now that was 3 bikes ago. I now have a big Heritage Classic. And she let's me buy stuff to upgrade that Harley too! 
Now in turn I also let her do her Scrapbooks stuff! Now that's what Love is all about. I've been with her for almost 28 years!


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, Chinxy but I got it. Michael, this should work for you:

http://www.xofacto.com/a/bill-franky-inst.jpg

Cant help with a translation. Only tricky part is using the pocket covers as the lock for the jacket and pants of the kit.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Facto2 said:


> http://www.xofacto.com/a/bill-franky-inst.jpg




HEY HEY HEY!!! THOSE INSTRUCTIONS ARE RECAST! Someone's art was used in the production of those instructions, darn it! Biliken owns the rights! :freak::freak::freak:

sorry 

before anyone gets upset: I'm just kidding around.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I too am just kidding... :wave:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Facto2 said:


> Thanks, Chinxy but I got it. Michael, this should work for you:
> 
> http://www.xofacto.com/a/bill-franky-inst.jpg
> 
> Cant help with a translation. Only tricky part is using the pocket covers as the lock for the jacket and pants of the kit.


Interesting bit of engineering. 

~RK~


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW - I just counted all my Billikens. I count 18!:woohoo: I've been grabbing them since 1990! Got most of mine from Mike (Billiken USA) back in the 90's. I met him in Hawaii in 1992 when I went to Tripiler Army Hospital when I got hurt in Korea playing Army (that's what my wife called it).


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> Interesting bit of engineering.


You got that right. Try getting Dracula's cape to stay on. :freak:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> WOW - I just counted all my Billikens. I count 18!:woohoo: I've been grabbing them since 1990! Got most of mine from Mike (Billiken USA) back in the 90's. I met him in Hawaii in 1992 when I went to Tripiler Army Hospital when I got hurt in Korea playing Army (that's what my wife called it).


I've got 22 not counting the Kaiju related kits. Only ones I don’t have are the Batman 2 (had it sold it) and the Predator v. Alien (had it sold it). 

I remember Mike. Very nice guy. The prices back then were great. Boy, those were the days.

For anyone interested, here's the complete list (at least I think it's complete) of all of the vinyl kits Billiken made (not including anything Ultraman related).

Frankenstein
Dracula
The Creature
The Mummy (Chaney)
The Phantom
Bride of Franky
She Creature
The Thing From Another World
Mole Man
Gort & Klatu
King Kong
Saucerman
Cyclops
Ymir
Metaluna Mutant
Redorsaurus (sp?)
It Conquered The World
Lazar Blast Alien
The Amazing Colossal Man
Batman
Joker
Predator
Batman 2
Predator v. Alien
Four piece 1/6th scale bust set - Clint Eastwood,Vic Morrow, Elvis and Steve Mqueen

Kaiju kits

Godzilla 54
Godzilla 55
Godzilla 62
Godzilla 64
Godzilla 65
Godzilla 68
Godzilla 72
Godzilla 92
Mecha Godzilla
King Kong 62
Mecha Kong
Baragon


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW John, you do have a lot!
I just found one more! The Cyclops. So that makes 19. 
OK - got to say this! I have the Billiken Mole Man built on Mike Parks base with the other moleman coming out of the sand! Real cool base. Now I also have the horizon moleman. Putting him next to the Billiken I don't see the difference! Go figure!
So John - you don't have the B Colossal Man! That was the very first one I got! Then the Thing from Another World and I have him also on Mike Parks base too. Now you do have some I don't have like the Batman series. Plus I only got one Godzilla 65 with Mecha Kong. Would also like to get the Creature and Gort & Klatu! Now I have some of Ultraman kits with the crab sand monster and Baltan. And this is strange but I got 2 Utraman type A and 2 crab sand monster. One built and one still sealed in the box. Also have 2 Saucer Men. Now don't get me started in my Aurora collection! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chinxy said:


> So John - you don't have the B Colossal Man! That was the very first one I got! Then the Thing from Another World and I have him also on Mike Parks base too. Now you do have some I don't have like the Batman series. Plus I only got one Godzilla 65 with Mecha Kong. Would also like to get the Creature and Gort & Klatu! Now I have some of Ultraman kits with the crab sand monster and Baltan. And this is strange but I got 2 Utraman type A and 2 crab sand monster. One built and one still sealed in the box. Also have 2 Saucer Men. Now don't get me started in my Aurora collection! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


I completely forgot about the Amazing Colossal Man. He fell down go boom. I've got the remains in a box somewhere. I edited my post to add him to the list. 

Yeah, the Park's bases were great. I've got the Thing, Saucerman and Mole Man bases. Those really were great bases.

Agree completely about the Horizon and Billiken Mole Man. About the only difference I remember is the Billiken one is a little bigger.

I know nothing about the Billiken Ultraman kits except they made alot of them. Never watched the show when I was a kid. Not even sure we got it in Chicago.

Thanks for reminding me about the Colossal Man.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Geez, I forgot Baragon under Kaiju. I'm getting old. And I forgot another one. King Kong. Got that in a box somewhere too.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I won't even tell you what I once paid for an incomplete Aurora Bride of Frankenstein with box and instructions. But I will say that it was totally worth it to me.

Look forward to your progress on this terrific piece of plastic!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

*Billiken Frankenstein*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


mrmurph said:


> I won't even tell you what I once paid for an incomplete Aurora Bride of Frankenstein with box and instructions. But I will say that it was totally worth it to me.
> 
> Look forward to your progress on this terrific piece of plastic!


Thanks! 'll keep ya'll posted.

Michael


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Oh, ah. I always wish I had taken a typing class back in high school - more girls there than in Shop and I'd be able to use more than two fingers when I'm using my computer now.
> 
> Well put, Mcdee! Kit-junkie certainly has a right to opine that _he_ wouldn't pay $130 for a model kit, but that doesn't make the rest of us nut jobs for finding that a fair price for an old, rare model kit that came in the box. And I say this, knowing how detrimental it would be to Mrs. McG's health (and subsequently, mine) if she got word that I had spent that much on a model: "Before you swing that cast iron frying pan, lemme explain, sweetie. Todd P. paid two hundred dollars for the same model, where I got mine for a hundred thirty bucks. That's a savings to _you_ of seventy - " PANNGGG!!! :drunk:


Seems perfectly logical to me.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Facto2 said:


> Thanks, Chinxy but I got it. Michael, this should work for you:
> 
> http://www.xofacto.com/a/bill-franky-inst.jpg
> 
> Cant help with a translation. Only tricky part is using the pocket covers as the lock for the jacket and pants of the kit.


Thanks so much. I thought that was how it worked but wasn't sure. I'm thinking that you don't even use glue on that lock, it just holds it together, right?:wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE MAN (Jul 9, 2010)

John you forgot my rare Billiken 4 head bust set which includes Clint Eastwood,Vic Morrow, Elvis and Steve Mqueen. These were done before Billiken started making monsters.

They were made in 1984 and are dead on.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

INVISIBLE MAN said:


> John you forgot my rare Billiken 4 head bust set which includes Clint Eastwood,Vic Morrow, Elvis and Steve Mqueen. These were done before Billiken started making monsters.
> 
> They were made in 1984 and are dead on.


Awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

frankiefreak said:


> Thanks so much. I thought that was how it worked but wasn't sure. I'm thinking that you don't even use glue on that lock, it just holds it together, right?:wave:


Glad to help. I'd probably still glue it. You don't want to risk scratching the paint if you have to move it around.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

INVISIBLE MAN said:


> John you forgot my rare Billiken 4 head bust set which includes Clint Eastwood,Vic Morrow, Elvis and Steve Mqueen. These were done before Billiken started making monsters.


You're right. I have edited my post once again. Geez, how the hell does Webb keep track of all this stuff???


----------



## wildbill20004 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Baragon Billiken Vinyl Kit*

Hello, 

I just bought a Baragon Billiken Model,and would like to know how to build it ,any help would be appreciated. What kind of glue do you use. email me at [email protected] wildbill20004


----------

